# I had to share



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Homeowner taped and zip tied the hell out of that break


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Zip ties will stop a leak from copper pipe right?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

"zip ties", when only duct tape just wont fix it:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought "duck tape" fixed everything ... haha ... If you can't duck it, *u#k it!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I cut into a temporary pump line once as an apprentice. Got about a third the way through a 2" galvanized line and realized it was the wrong line. I wrapped it in duct tape, and put a friction clamp over the slice.... Never leaked.. for all I know it is still there. 

And yes, I know it was wrong, I was a first year and my foreman was a dick.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

If you can't fix it with duct tape, you haven't used enough.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Rofl.....he said it split open last year


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> Rofl.....he said it split open last year












What a procrastinator! I suppose he forgot about it durning the summer months when the heat was off....:laughing:


----------

